
Software Recomendation Community by StackExchange - ilovetux
https://softwarerecs.stackexchange.com/
======
ilovetux
Just found this today while I was responding to a responding to a comment on
one of my answers on StackOverflow [0].

I'm currently trying to figure out how many SO questions are closed as off
topic which would be valid on this site.

[0]
[https://stackoverflow.com/a/33118733/2723675](https://stackoverflow.com/a/33118733/2723675)

